# Gummibear art!



## Neko (Jan 16, 2009)

So yeah, this thread is for Gummibear art.
I thought it would be kinda fun if everyone got himself some gummibears and then made art out of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is my try:






Post yours!


----------



## Reaper (Jan 18, 2009)

Chimneys go straight up.


----------



## Prime (Jan 18, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> Chimneys go straight up.



Not in Gummiebear world


----------



## Law (Jan 18, 2009)

I made an army out of Gummi bears before, with those rings as tanks and cola bottles as rocket launchers..

I can't find the pictures though, ):.

I need to go buy me some Haribo tomorrow.


----------

